
Givee free access to digital tools - soccolich
http://www.GoGivee.com
======
soccolich
Inspired by Zoom CEO Eric Yuan. Motivated by Slack CEO Stewart Butterfield.
Supported by Entrepreneur.com EOC Jason Feifer.

We're organizing free access to digital tools that help businesses, teams and
families. Especially those impacted by Covid-19.

